# Tomb Kings in May 2010



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From Warseer:



I am not entirely new to this forum as I’f been a silent reader for month but now I got some interesting info from a guy working at GW headquarters so I created an account to tell you.

New Tomb Kings will be out in May 2010. So they will be the last armybook before 8th edition.

I will list up the information he gave me in the following, text in italic are my personal comments on it. Where I write nothing about a unit, it means that either the unit stays as it is or my source had no information about any changes. “Will stay the same” means that the rule or unit would stay unchanged.
Edit: My source didn't know anything about any new units but as he isn't a game designer himself that doesn't mean that there will be none. Personally I am quite shure that there will be at least new miniatures for the skeletons but that is just gessing, I have not heard anything about it.


Undead rule:
- Will stay the same in principle but you may take a stand&shoot reaction now.
That one was expected since the banshee may stand&shoot as well.

Magic:
- Will also stay the same with some minor changes:
-- Incantation of summoning reanimates D6 / 2D6 wounds
-- Tomb princes have 6” range like tomb kings
-- Tomb kings and princes have the option to generate dispel dice and energy dice (dispel spells in play only)
Pft... the adjustment in effectiveness of the incantations is ok, it should be level with the vampire one this way. Princes range is good. Dispell dice for Kings and Princes? Great, I only hope it won't be overpriced.

Undead construct rule:
- Will stay the same

“It came from below…” rule:
- Will stay the same

The curse:
- Will stay the same

Casket of souls
- Will have three different incantations to choose:
-- One incantation healing D3 wounds of all friendly units and characters on the field
-- One incantation similar to the current one
-- One incantation moving D3 units
- Will grant a ward save to it’s crew and attached priests
That sounds great!

Tomb prince:
- Magic changes, see above
- Strength 5
- If a tomb prince is the general you may take one unit of chariots as a core unit
- May be given the battle standard
Looking at the Scar Veteran S and T5 for heros was to be expected. Battle standard for the prince is great.

Battle standard bearer:
- New name (unknown to me)
- May be given the battle standard but may be used without as well
- May ride on a skeleton horse or in a chariot
- No magic
- Killing blow
- WS5, S4, T4, A3
A simple fighting hero without magic and an avarage profile. Ok, especially for friendly games with limited magic but I think the Prince will stay the better choice.

Skeleton warriors:
- Wear light armour without further costs
Decrease of one point would have been better but better than nothing.

Skeleton light horsemen:
- May be given light armour
- May be given Spears and Shields
That shoud give us some interesting taktical options.

Skeleton heavy horsemen:
- Are out!
I won't bemoan the loss of them.

Tomb Guard:
- 9(!) points/model
All right, Grave Guard cost 10 (?) points/model. And they have heavy armour and can make march movements... 9 points is ok I think.

Ushabti:
- 4+ armour save (including undead construct)
- 5+ ward save
- M6
- 55 points/model
That should make Ushabti usable. Not more but usable.

Carrions:
- S4
- Cheaper
Stronger and cheaper? Great!

Tomb scorpion:
- more expensive (about 100 points)
- 5 wounds (!)
Wow, the most extrem change I think. Scorpions with unit size 5 will be nasty!

Bone Giant:
- equipment options (similar to Warhammer chronicles)
The options have been a baublery in the past, they will stay a baublery in the future.

Screaming Skull Catapult:
- Every model touched is hit, not only on 4+.
The way it is in the Skaven book. Maybe a hint of what to come in the 8th edition rule book?


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

if this is true then woot!
been wanting to collect a tomb kings army for a while but hte models have just been so damn fugly (other than the ushabti)
it'll be nice to have good looking skelotons for them


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i really hope these are all true


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Well, I can clarify the May release:victory:, but stil... this early, how can we be sure that the rumours are not wishlisting, when it comes to details?

Also, what about WoC second release, along with Dark Elf stuff, im guessing its before 8th ed, but after TK?


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I saw this a while ago, and according to some of the guys I saw it on (Tomb Kings of Khemri) said it was highly unilkely. It is Warseer, you can't believe everything they say, three quarters is BS. It's probably wishlisting. Also the guy's source: he knows about all these changes moving up to W5 and WS4, but doesn't know about new units. Unlikely.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Screaming Skull Catapult:
- Every model touched is hit, not only on 4+.

Sounds like what they did to template weapons in 40K. Definitely helps speed up the game.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Great find Wraithlord!

Hope this one holds true, at least release date 
WHFB _really really really_ needs new armybooks at a much bigger scale then 40k.
*note to gonnabe whiners about this: take a really good look at the GT results for the 2 games the last 2 years, and compare how many different armies that are represented, before posting nonsense*

2010 might very well be a really good Fantasy year, something the game really needs:grin:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Feb and May? It's going to be an expensive year...


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> New Tomb Kings will be out in May 2010. So they will be the last armybook before 8th edition.


Goddamnit:ireful2:. So far, the rumours seem to be saying beastmen then tombkings, then 8th edition. With rumours of Orcs and Empire being in the next edition boxed set, that would mean they're probably first up for being redone for the next edition. This means that bretonnians, ogres and woodelves are going to be skipping this edition entirely, (for woodelves, it's not even the first time it's happened to them!), and likely not going to be around for at least another one and a half to two years..... playing a 6th ed army in 8th ed is going to be oodles of fun :headbutt:. I was really hoping they might have moved a little quicker, and get a couple more armies out by then. Or at least updated them first up in the new rules (which seems more than unlikely now). 

Ah well..... Bretonnia will perservere, but I live in hope.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I do hope that 8th ed of WHFB will sort out the fanatasy tournament scene I know so many people who purely enter to thrash as many daemon players as possible not caqring where they come just as long as they kill daemons. So far the new army books have looked a good challenge for them aka WOC, DE and Skaven(which look ver promising too)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> I do hope that 8th ed of WHFB will sort out the fanatasy tournament scene I know so many people who purely enter to thrash as many daemon players as possible not caqring where they come just as long as they kill daemons.


_ROFL_ Part of me hopes this never changes, I mean seriously, I dont have a problem with DoC domination at tournies, but id love to enter one with an army considered a joke and aim to kill as many daemons as possible.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

nice one. Better get practicing with my tomb kings. Hopefully new skeleton models seeing as as my army is starting to show its age


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Oh, had a scout through W*rseer today, (after getting back on after my banning ) and found out that a _very_ reliable source has said that Tomb Kings are NOT after Beastmen....


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bobss said:


> Oh, had a scout through W*rseer today, (after getting back on after my banning ) and found out that a _very_ reliable source has said that Tomb Kings are NOT after Beastmen....


indeed, not quite that soon anyway


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> indeed, not quite that soon anyway


:shok::shok::shok:

Dont tell me you know this from _other_ sources

Are you somehow involved with GW?:so_happy: How do you know this? you sound so sure, as if you have inside information...


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

bobss said:


> Oh, had a scout through W*rseer today, (after getting back on after my banning ) and found out that a _very_ reliable source has said that Tomb Kings are NOT after Beastmen....



**crosses fingers, wishes realllllly hard**
PleaseBeBretonniansPleaseBeBretonniansPleaseBeBretonniansPleaseBeBretonniansPleaseBeBretonnians
PleaseBeBretonniansPleaseBeBretonniansPleaseBeBretonniansPleaseBeBretonniansPleaseBeBretonnians


----------

